# VB 6 Registry Eintrag löschen



## nicok (13. Oktober 2006)

Hallo

Ich suche jetzt schon seit Stunden nach einem Simplen Beispiel Code wie man einen Registry Eintrag löscht -.-

Alos das ist der zu löschende Eintrag :

HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Run\ICQ Lite

Ich hab bisher nur Codes gefunden die entweder nicht unter XP funktionieren oder gar nicht.

Wäre schön wenn jemand ein Beispielcode posten könnte!


----------



## BehindTheScenes (15. Oktober 2006)

hi,

http://www.shadoware.de/vb/tutorials/registry.html

war übrigens einer der ersten einträge in google ...

MfG BehindTheScenes


----------

